# Need Gears



## theboom320 (Nov 29, 2004)

Tamiya stop making the stadium blitzer. I am having a hard time finding the white plastic gears for a tamiya stadium blitzer. Does anyone know where I can find them ? Does anyone know of a place that would make custom gears ?

Thanks,


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow a Blitzer? Aka the Beetle Blitzer?


















Perhaps ebay, or call tamiya http://www.tamiyausa.com/ and ask them where you can find older parts. I saw a new in box blitzer on ebay for about 40$ when i searched.. so I am sure you can too =)

Alot of times, local hobby shops can pick up the parts from their distributor if you know the part number..

Take a look here on Tamiya's website , see if you find it: http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/rcpss.php?command=parts&kit_id=58106
and then call your local hobbyshop.

Here is a link to the parts in PDF (Adobe Acrobat). 
http://www.tamiyausa.com/pdf/58106.pdf

Hope that helps.


----------



## c barsalow (Aug 15, 2002)

robinson used to make a spur gear adapter


----------



## theboom320 (Nov 29, 2004)

Tried tamiya and local hobby stores. No luck. I ordered one gear all the way from england and thats the only one I have. I am thinking about maybe replacing the whole gear box with something like a stampede or rustler gear box.


----------



## theboom320 (Nov 29, 2004)

c barsalow said:


> robinson used to make a spur gear adapter



Whats that ?


----------

